# Middleton Mine, Derbyshire 08/10



## RiF (Jan 12, 2011)

*Middleton Mine, Derbyshire*

History is from this site - Here



> Middleton Mine
> 
> This account of Middleton Mine was written in 1993.
> 
> ...



Visited with a many number of people, mainly Shadow and RJ. Sorry I cant remember who else joined us on the other visits =|


----------



## Tigger (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice  had a friend who lives round the corner and keep meaning to pop down this one...


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 17, 2011)

Some scarily beautiful pics there. Cheers, RiF. Good stuff.


----------



## LittleMadam (Jan 17, 2011)

Beautiful pics there, I really like the lit up one with the two of you, is really cool 

It's amazing how big these places are, awesome x


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 17, 2011)

Some lovely lit up shots there


----------

